# New Roadmaster owner



## TheDXjedi (May 12, 2017)

I am looking for information on this roadmaster I purchased last sunday from a fellow caber. model, year and any parts I am missing or wrong parts. thanks in advance for any help


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2017)

Chainring is a replacement. Not sure about that fork. Most def a repaint. Serial number may help with date. @CWCMAN


----------



## ratina (May 12, 2017)

Nice! I think the rack was added or the fenders swapped. It has the upper fender brace which wouldn't be there if it had a rack.


----------



## TheDXjedi (May 14, 2017)

Where is the serial number it's not on the bottom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (May 14, 2017)

TheDXjedi said:


> Where is the serial number it's not on the bottom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's there, get ta scratchin.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2017)

Wheels are pretty recent, headset top nut is a Wald replacement


----------



## TheDXjedi (May 15, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> It's there, get ta scratchin.




I scratched all the paint off and there is nothing there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (May 15, 2017)

TheDXjedi said:


> I scratched all the paint off and there is nothing there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well that's a head scratcher.


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 3, 2017)

1940 bent tank model. Wrong drive train, chainring should be skip tooth, and should have a dog leg crank.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 5, 2017)

If It's a 1940 the Forks Look Wrong also...I Have a 1937 and 40-41 CWC Bent Tank...Forks are Different...


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 6, 2017)

Different bent tank frame, different year. First one has straight down tube, and second bike has curved down tube. I think this light blue bike with curved down tube is a 41 model.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah....I also have a 37 Bent Tank with the Flying Vee style forks...Never saw these Fork style on a CWC,,,


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 6, 2017)

41OLDSTEED said:


> Yeah....I also have a 37 Bent Tank with the Flying Vee style forks...Never saw these Fork style on a CWC,,,



If I'm not mistaken, the pinched crown fork is '41 only. I'd be interested in a pic of the bottom bracket.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Oct 15, 2017)

I found the serial number it's E58377 can anybody give me a year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 15, 2017)

Late 1939 based on the serial number chart


----------



## TheDXjedi (Oct 16, 2017)

thanks @CWCMAN


----------



## John (Oct 16, 2017)

Fork is correct according to the catalog.


----------

